# Water Supply Line



## krbailey3 (Jul 21, 2008)

I need help. I am replacing the faucet on my outside sink, and I also want to replace the supply lines. The line is 1/2" x 1/2" and is 24" long. It is said to be a faucet pvc connector line, one for hot and one for cold. The line has two plastic hand tighten nuts on each end. I can not find a replacement for these lines with the plastic hand tighten nuts. The RV place in town only had metal nuts on the end of the line that are wrench tightend. Any help will be appreciated. The knew faucet has plastic threaded pipes to connect the lines to, and I am leery of using lines with metal threads. I am desperate with a trip coming up, thanks in advance.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

From the repair parts thread, here is your hose.

A picture of the supply lines would be helpful.


----------

